# Kanye



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2009)

Backstage at the VMA:







Later that night in his front yard:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 17, 2009)

I do agree with Obama on one thing...Kanye's a jackass.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Do you like fish sticks?



I am not a gay fish!


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2009)

FREAKIN HILARIOUS ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2009)

Those were awesome!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2009)

That's how you start off a Friday morning right! hahahaha!


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't wait for someone to just slug him in the face.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> I can't wait for someone to just slug him in the face.


slug = fist? or slug = bullet? either/or? both? lol


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2009)

HA HA HA HA! Kanye's a tool.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> slug = fist? or slug = bullet? either/or? both? lol



Fist. I'd rather him be shunned by society and live to see it.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> Fist. I'd rather him be shunned by society and live to see it.



He's done a pretty good job of that on his own... one of the ways he's made a name for himself... can we just sew his lips shut?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2009)

csb said:


> HA HA HA HA! Kanye's a tool.


That's an insult to tools.

Kanye is a urinal cake.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 18, 2009)

^ So what do you have against urinal cakes?


----------



## MGX (Sep 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> That's an insult to tools.
> Kanye is a urinal cake.



Maybe he'll wander too close to R. Kelley.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2009)

but you gotta give the young Taylor props, right? and it sounds like Beyonce was a pretty cool chica that night too!

Edit: but the gay fish jokes are all over the white boards at the office..... and is it a Rd or a Rock lobster?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

okay i am out of the loop whats the fish sticks / gay fish reference?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't understand that, either.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a South Park reference. The joke "do you like fishsticks? Yes? You're a gay fish" was deemed to be the funniest joke in history. Kanye West was the only person who didn't get the joke, and vehemently denied being a gay fish all episode, until eventually coming to terms with the fact that he must be a gay fish.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> It's a South Park reference. The joke "do you like fishsticks? Yes? You're a gay fish" was deemed to be the funniest joke in history. Kanye West was the only person who didn't get the joke, and vehemently denied being a gay fish all episode, until eventually coming to terms with the fact that he must be a gay fish.


Everyone knows that the "killer Joke" was the funniest joke in history. Heck it was used by the Allies to defeat the Axis powers in WW2. Troops would run into balle shouting the joke in German and the enemy would die on the spot from laughter. Only troops that didn't speak German would be given this task as if they heard the actual joke then they too would succumb.

Q.) Does anyone know what the joke was?


----------



## cement (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm afraid to ask. is it only lethal if heard, but not if read?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2009)

The whole gag is that fish sticks kinda sounds like fish dicks.

Jokester: Do you like fish sticks?

Unwitting gay fish: Yes

J: Do you put fishdicks in your mouth?

U: Yes

J: Then you're a gay fish!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2009)

killer Joke

I recall the killer joke as being identified on the show as:

My dog has no nose.

How does he smell?

Awful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2009)

The generational gap rears its ugly head once again.

I'm just glad the dog doesn't smell right now.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kanye West doesn't care about white girls!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasn't sure if this should be here or the Muppets thread, but I decided here:


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The generational gap rears its ugly head once again.
> I'm just glad the dog doesn't smell right now.


yes and all these things that you young guys think are "new" are often remakes or rehashes of things from a previous generation.

remember those who don't study history are destined to repeat it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 22, 2009)

ld-025:


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 24, 2009)

[No message]


----------

